# Ghost Shrimp problems...



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

I know they arent exactly fish but since this is for all non-betta fish thing I assume posting this here would be fine.

I've gone through roughly 6 ghost shrimp. 2 female ghost shrimp remains alive and well in my tank. The rest have perished overtime when I either did a water change or add more water to the tank (due to water evaporation I'm assuming). But here's the funny part. The males are the only ones that have died. I'm assuming they're males because I've heard that males are much smaller than females and have a pointy back unlike the females. I specifically asked my local Pet Supermarket (which keep their fish, crabs, bettas, and shrimp in great condition) to give me males since almost all of their females were carrying eggs and I cant deal with having a bunch of babies. But I accidentally got a couple females which have stuck through all these water changes without signs of illness. At one point I found the females snacking on a dead male and now I'm wondering if they're the culprits.

So two questions.

1. Are ghost shrimp cannibals even if they get fed well?
2. Why are only my males dying?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Well first of all you don't have to worry about getting overrun with ghost shrimp babies. Unlike most other aquarium shrimps, they hatch as free-swiming larvae that need to filter-feed for a few days. In a typical aquarium, most if not all of these babies die from lack of food. 

As to their deaths, ghost shrimp are some of the worst-treated animals in the hobby because most people buy them as feeders. Even if your store handles them well, the company that breeds, harvests, and ships them may not. They come into the store horribly stressed, and this will shorten their lives. 

The other thing you haven't mentioned is the other tank inhabitants or the size of you tank. Males are smaller and would be more likely to be picked off by fish than females. Ghost shrimp are also more aggressive than most other shrimps. I can see them going at each other in a tank that is too small.


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

thekoimaiden said:


> Well first of all you don't have to worry about getting overrun with ghost shrimp babies. Unlike most other aquarium shrimps, they hatch as free-swiming larvae that need to filter-feed for a few days. In a typical aquarium, most if not all of these babies die from lack of food.
> 
> As to their deaths, ghost shrimp are some of the worst-treated animals in the hobby because most people buy them as feeders. Even if your store handles them well, the company that breeds, harvests, and ships them may not. They come into the store horribly stressed, and this will shorten their lives.
> 
> The other thing you haven't mentioned is the other tank inhabitants or the size of you tank. Males are smaller and would be more likely to be picked off by fish than females. Ghost shrimp are also more aggressive than most other shrimps. I can see them going at each other in a tank that is too small.


I have a filtered 2.5 gallon tank. It's all I could afford at the time. 

I have a happy female betta fish in there and now with only 1 ghost shrimp. The only one that has survived. She's getting ready to molt for the 3rd time now since I've had her. I only kept 3 ghost shrimp at a time in the tank since I new it was a bit small. My betta fish is perfectly content being in there and she never bothers or even notices the ghost shrimp so I dont think she's killing them. 

I'm not going to get anymore ghost shrimp.

I'm looking for another alternative for bottom feeders now. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

thekoimaiden said:


> Well first of all you don't have to worry about getting overrun with ghost shrimp babies. Unlike most other aquarium shrimps, they hatch as free-swiming larvae that need to filter-feed for a few days. In a typical aquarium, most if not all of these babies die from lack of food.
> 
> As to their deaths, ghost shrimp are some of the worst-treated animals in the hobby because most people buy them as feeders. Even if your store handles them well, the company that breeds, harvests, and ships them may not. They come into the store horribly stressed, and this will shorten their lives.
> 
> The other thing you haven't mentioned is the other tank inhabitants or the size of you tank. Males are smaller and would be more likely to be picked off by fish than females. Ghost shrimp are also more aggressive than most other shrimps. I can see them going at each other in a tank that is too small.


Yup.

Only one thing to add to that - as far as I know, diagnosing disease in inverts is just about impossible.

Bottom feeders in a 2.5 gallon tank....with a betta? Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree. Nothing much else for a tank of that size other than small snails like ramshorns and malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

Too bad NO ONE around me sells snails. Though maybe I can ask them if they can order one for me.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Check the bettafish or tropicalfishkeeping classifieds. i know once in awhile i get over run pretty badly by mts, and I'm happy to send a handful here and there for about the cost of shipping. right now though, mine SEEM to be ar a manageable levek for me, but if you live in the continental US and are desperate I'm sure I can spare some. shoot me a pm if you'd like!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

